# Slot Mortise Plans



## billy elliott (Oct 4, 2011)

Does anyone have the plans on Cheap and Simple Slot Mortiser Plans that was publish in Fine Woodworking magazine on May 17,2011 if you do would you send me a copy of it please Oh, it was by Greg Paolini's
Thank you
Billy Elliott
billy e142a tgma ildo tcom


Edited to reduce spam problems.


----------



## pmoyniha (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't have the plans you speak of, but you may want to spell out your email in a less readable format in the future. The spam folk can and do pick up emails from forums such as this with automated programs.

Good luck!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

Simple jig to make no need to download plans just use the picture on the link below.

https://www.finewoodworking.com/item/37865/cheap-and-simple-slot-mortiser-plans

====



billy elliott said:


> Does anyone have the plans on Cheap and Simple Slot Mortiser Plans that was publish in Fine Woodworking magazine on May 17,2011 if you do would you send me a copy of it please Oh, it was by Greg Paolini's
> Thank you
> Billy Elliott


----------



## billy elliott (Oct 4, 2011)

Can you show me what you are talking "my mail format" billy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Billy

Your format is find you should not post your real email address on a open forum  you should update your *" billy elliott's Profile *"

Mark R. " Administrator" set up the real way to keep spam out of your email box, once you add your email address to your profile no one can see your real email address and you will only get text email without any spam...

====



billy elliott said:


> Can you show me what you are talking "my mail format" billy


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I edited your messages Billy and BJ, to remove the email link. Patrick is right; never post your email address online. Members can contact you through your profile with a safe redirect link.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

GMTA BJ!

I was laughing so hard my finger came off the caps key.


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

*Simple Slot Mortiser Plans*



billy elliott said:


> Does anyone have the plans on Cheap and Simple Slot Mortiser Plans that was publish in Fine Woodworking magazine on May 17,2011 if you do would you send me a copy of it please Oh, it was by Greg Paolini's
> Thank you
> Billy Elliott
> billy e142a tgma ildo tcom
> ...


This might help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Here's just one more way,you can buy one from Rockler or make your own very easy and it's always on dead center of the stock..you can use the base plate you now on your router..

Mortise Centering Router Base - Rockler Woodworking Tools



Router Forums - View Single Post - Mortise & Tenon Jig for the Plunge Router

==


----------

